# [SOLVED] NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?



## ITg1rl

I'll try to make this short and sweet and to the point. First off this is embarrassing because I am in IT and cannot for the life of me figure out what is causing this BSOD. I do not have any minidump files because last night I got fed up and did a format on my PC hoping that it would repair or fix a possibly corrupted file? 

Anyhow I own an Alienware Aurora desktop that I just recently purchased at Best Buy mid-March. I have installed two games on it Everquest 2 and The Sims 3. Both times that I play either of these games I get a BSOD, I never encounter a BSOD when I am not gaming. I downloaded WhoCrashed to see exactly what the error was, and it stated an issue with the ntoskrnl.exe and it was a double fault, which in all honesty I don't really understand. So I instantly thought hardware, I ran every diagnostic test I could think of to check all my hardware and everything has passed, also everything has the most recent drivers. While I was in my device manager I noticed under the "Other devices" section something named "Serial ATA Controller" and it had an issue. When I try to update a driver or even see what this pertains to there is no information whatsoever and no drivers for it and it currently doesn't even have a driver attached to it. So I just disabled it after my reformat last night. I have yet to try gaming on this since the reformat or the disabling of the Serial ATA Controller. 

Any advice on what this could be or what is causing it? And also what is this Serial ATA Controller that is unknown and has no drivers? 

Any input would be great I am totally beyond fed up. 

Thanks in advance!

btw this is the STOP message I received on the BSOD 

STOP 0x0000007F (UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP)


----------



## ITg1rl

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

Duh, I guess I maybe should throw in my system specs as well? 

I am running the Intel i7 processor @2.67ghz
I believe this is an Alienware mobo
BIOS A08 (most recent version)
9GB of DDR3 SDRAM
1TB Serial ATA II hard drive
NVIDIA GeForce GTX260 graphics


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

Hi - 

Please follow these instructions --> BSOD Posting Instructions

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## ITg1rl

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

Alright so I was playing EQ2 and my entire computer crashed, again and rebooted. except this time it never showed a BSOD it just rebooted. Here is that information that is required per the BSOD posting instructions. 

It states I don't have an antivirus, which I do have one.

Information:
· OS - Windows 7 
· x64 ?
· What was original installed OS on system? Windows 7 64-bit
· Is the OS an OEM version. The OS came preinstalled I also reformatted with a store copy
· Age of system (hardware) approx. one month
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? last night. 
· CPU-posted above
· Video Card-posted above
· MotherBoard-i believe its an alienware brand mobo
· Power Supply - brand & wattage- not sure


----------



## ITg1rl

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

Could this be caused by the XTUservice? Since i have quite a few errors in my event viewer for that. And one of the errors occured at the same time as the shutdown this afternoon. 

or that Serial ATA Controller that doesnt have any drivers?


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

Hi - 

There were no dump files in the attached zip files.

Please check c:\windows\minidump

Copy all files out to Documents, zip them up and attach to next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## ITg1rl

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

I just experienced another BSOD but this time I got a different BSOD then I have been getting I attached the minidump

edited to add: updated files that should include the BSOD.


----------



## ITg1rl

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

continued files.


----------



## TorrentG

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

Hi.

Please update these older drivers:



Code:


k57nd60a k57nd60a.sys Sun Jun 07 03:36:34 2009

This is your Gigabit Ethernet Driver. Download the appropriate one from here:

http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/downloaddrivers.php

And please update your Intel Mass Storage Driver or Matrix Storage Manager (iastorv.sys and iastor.sys) to latest by visiting here and letting the wizard run:

http://www.intel.com/support/detect.htm?iid=subhdr+dnlds_detect


----------



## ITg1rl

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

I was able to update the Ethernet Driver. 

I let the Intel Wizard run and no updates showed up? It just showed my Graphics Driver and then under Audio Driver for Intel Desktop Board it didnt show any detected products same with Wireless Networking (which I don't have a wireless card, at least not to my knowledge) and for Wired Networking it doesnt show the product name but it does show the latest driver version that you posted for me to download.


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

*Alienware Fusion* seems to be giving you quite a bit of static based on the event logs:


Code:


Event[38]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Service Control Manager
  Date: 2010-04-27T11:59:53.092
  Event ID: 7000
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Allison-PC
  Description: 
The Alienware Fusion Service service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

Apparently, this service isn't compatible with Windows 7: http://en.community.dell.com/owners-club/alienware/f/3746/t/19311057.aspx

That could be the cause, especially because it's related to power management. Uninstall the service and see if that helps.

Also, what are you using for antivirus?


----------



## ITg1rl

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

I had a slight feeling that the Alienware Command Center was giving me a problem. I'm going to go ahead and uninstall that right now. 

I am using the Microsoft Security Essentials for my antivirus.


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

Good, MSE has proven to be very reliable and runs well. Keep us posted of your findings after removing the *Command Center*.


----------



## ITg1rl

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

Thank you for that bit of information. I am running my game that tends to give me the BSOD now and I will post back any findings if they occur.


----------



## ITg1rl

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

One other question, what should I do about that Serial ATA Controller? I have it enabled now, but I don't really think it is doing anything. Am I best to disable it?


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

Just leave it enabled and we'll take a look at it once the BSODs stop. It should be part of your chipset driver installation for your motherboard, but if not then we can try some other sources.


----------



## ITg1rl

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

I just recovered from a crash. I was playing Everquest 2, and my computer completely rebooted itself, no BSOD. And I have my system enabled to not reboot itself after a BSOD. It just rebooted and brought itself to the Windows shut down abnormally screen. Any ideas?


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

I agree with you, there's definitely something wrong with the *XTUService*:


Code:


Event[142]:
  Log Name: Application
  Source: XTUservice
  Date: 2010-04-27T07:10:20.000
  Event ID: 0
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: Info
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: Allison-PC
  Description: 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2010-04-27, 07:10:20.0309203 : Error : Unhandled exception detected while executing virtual device command response.: CDV(READ_ITEM_DEFAULT, 370, MEMORY_FREQUENCY_MONITOR) : Inputs=[ (HOST_CLOCK_FREQUENCY,133) (MEMORY_MULTIPLIER,) ] := Error calculating derived value!
Calling StackTrace:    at Intel.PerfTune.VirtualDevices.VirtualClockDevice._CalculateDerivedValue(IVirtualDeviceCommandProcessing vdcmdproc, ItemId derivedItem, IDictionary`2 inputList)
   at Intel.PerfTune.VirtualDevices.VirtualClockDevice._DerivedMonitorFinalizeResult(CommandTrackingKey CompletedItemIdAndEventId, IComparable& FinalizedReturnValue)
   at Intel.PerfTune.VirtualDevices.DefaultDerivedMonitorDeviceImplementation._FinalizeDerivedRead(IVirtualDeviceCommandMessage vdcmdmsg, ErrorTypes status, CommandTrackingKey completedItemIdAndEventId, List`1 errors)
   at Intel.PerfTune.VirtualDevices.DefaultDerivedMonitorDeviceImplementation._LoadValueToTrackingDictionary(IVirtualDeviceCommandMessage sender, EventId currentEvent, ItemId currentItemId, ErrorTypes status, Object valueReturned, List`1 ErrorInfo)
   at Intel.PerfTune.VirtualDevices.DefaultVirtualDeviceImpl._ProcessReadItemDefault(IVirtualDeviceCommandProcessing cmdMsg)
   at Intel.PerfTune.VirtualDevices.DefaultVirtualDeviceImpl._ProcessCommandRequest(IVirtualDeviceCommandProcessing cmdMsg)
   at Intel.PerfTune.VirtualDevices.VirtualDeviceCommandProcessor._VdMessageProcessor()
   at System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart_Context(Object state)
   at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
   at System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart()

Uninstall Intel's *Extreme Tuning Utility* and see if BSODs persist.


----------



## ITg1rl

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

I actually did uninstall the extreme tuning utility device this afternoon and still no luck. I got that last BSOD after that uninstall and then this most recent crash.

edited to add: the uninstalling did not cause a BSOD, I realized after posting that that I kind of made it sound like uninstalling the XTU it caused a BSOD.


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

If BSODs are 3rd party software related, Driver Verifier should help find the rogue driver(s).

Run --> DRIVER VERIFIER - Windows 7 & Vista 


Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## ITg1rl

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

I set up and ran the Driver Verifier just as the directions instructed. When I rebooted my PC I did not get a BSOD. I opened up my command prompt and typed in verifier /query and a second little cmd prompt opened and listed a whole bunch of things but the window only stayed open for a few seconds.


----------



## DT Roberts

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

The DV won't give you a BSOD immediately, it takes time. Let it run for the day, but you should get a BSOD within the first hour.


----------



## ITg1rl

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

Oh okay. Well it's been over an hour now and no BSOD.

When I ran the query I got this information that I have attached as an attachment.


----------



## ITg1rl

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

I just experienced another crash, no BSOD this time just my entire computer rebooted.


----------



## pat mcgroin

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

Does the event viewer give a clue on this crash?


----------



## ITg1rl

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

I did check the event viewer. It says within the last hour and specificially at the time of the crash that there was a critical error "The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly."

also: 

"Session "Microsoft Security Essentials OOBE" stopped due to the following error: 0xC000000D"

"The previous system shutdown at 6:28:30 PM on ‎4/‎28/‎2010 was unexpected."


These three messages appeared after the crash in the event log.


----------



## pat mcgroin

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

since you seem to have a clue and because it is frowned upon here.
Have you run a hijack log to or something similar to check for the possibility odf a remanant of a different sercurity program?
It is odd that MSE coughed up as a problem.

Also since it was OOBE related have you verified the Win install?
I know that it is different now but I not long ago had a issue with windows defender and a license check that caused me a fair amount of problems.
The wercon was my only clue


----------



## ITg1rl

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

I have not but I am downloading that program now. I also found it weird that MSE was causing an issue. I'm not sure though that that would be causing the reboots? And I was getting BSODs before MSE. Although today I have not encounter a BSOD just the random reboot. How can I verify the Win Install?


----------



## ITg1rl

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

I ran the suggested program and I have a little log. I am not too familiar with this program. I can attach the results here if desired. Also I noticed on several lines it says (file missing) could this be an indicator of why i'm crashing/getting bsods


----------



## reventon

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*



> Also I noticed on several lines it says (file missing)


That is normal for x64 systems.


----------



## ITg1rl

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

I'm not sure if this is a good thing or anything, but lately I have not been getting a BSOD while playing Everquest 2, just my entire system reboots. I checked the event viewer and this is what was on it at the time of the crash/reboot. 

"Detailed HRESULT. Returned hr=0xC004F022, Original hr=0x80049E00"

"The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly."

"Session "Microsoft Security Essentials OOBE" stopped due to the following error: 0xC000000D"

any thoughts?


----------



## ITg1rl

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

Just had another BSOD this time though the computer like froze up and didnt even write a minidump although I did take a picture of the BSOD so I can post the information from the BSOD.

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA

stop: 0x00000050 (0xFFFFF6FB40003938,0X0000000000000000,0XFFFFF80002AA77,x0000000000000002)


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*



ITg1rl said:


> critical error "The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly."
> 
> also:
> 
> "Session "Microsoft Security Essentials OOBE" stopped due to the following error: 0xC000000D"
> 
> "The previous system shutdown at 6:28:30 PM on ‎4/‎28/‎2010 was unexpected."


Exception code 0xc000000d = An invalid parameter was passed to a service or function

It may be due to OS corruption caused by unknown hardware failure





ITg1rl said:


> Just had another BSOD this time though the computer like froze up and didnt even write a minidump although I did take a picture of the BSOD so I can post the information from the BSOD.
> 
> PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
> 
> stop: 0x00000050 (0xFFFFF6FB40003938,0X0000000000000000,0XFFFFF80002AA77,x0000000000000002)



Bugcheck *0x50* = invalid memory referenced

The object in memory in parm #3 *0x80002aa77* attempted to read (parm #2 = 0x0 = "read") the object occupying memory address *0x6fb40003938* - parm #1.

RAM or heat is a likely cause at this point considering the system is BSOD'ing without producing a memory dump.

Check temps - install SpeedFan --> http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php

After install, RIGHT-click on SF icon, "Run as Administrator".

RAM - run memtest86+ one stick at a time and alternate the slots

http://www.memtest.org/#downiso

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## ITg1rl

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

This might sound silly but earlier this evening my husband swapped out my video card for his video card, which is the same card his is just a few months older and hes been running Everquest 2 on both machines for a little over 3 hours now and we haven't had a random reboot or BSOD which is the longest I have gone on this PC running this game. Is it possible this could have been something with the video card?

I thought it could be video card related because this morning I was catching up with a TV show I watch via Hulu and after viewing about an hours worth of video my computer gave me another BSOD but once again it didn't give me a memory dump. I also assumed video card since I was watching video, whereas I have never had a BSOD with just surfing the web.


----------



## ITg1rl

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

So obviously the video card didnt work  wishful thinking on my part. Anyhow ended up with a BSOD so today we took out some of my RAM I had 9GB which I find to be a strange number, and I had 3 2gb sticks and 3 1gb sticks. So I took out the 3 1gb sticks and so far no problems. And I have been able to play the game without any crashes. weird?


----------



## TorrentG

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*



ITg1rl said:


> And I have been able to play the game without any crashes. weird?


Not weird at all. You just described mismatched ram situation. You are far, far better off now like this. Probably would be better off with just the 3x2GB only, but good move to do what you did so far. I'm guessing you don't do any heavy video professional video encoding or use engineering software etc...so you will never ever notice any difference in performance from 6GB and 9GB ram.


----------



## ITg1rl

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

Yes we have this game running for 8 hours now and no reboots or BSOD. I do not use this computer for anything aside from gaming and as far as this game goes it is a GPU hog not a RAM hog, so no, no difference noticed. I'm pretty safe to say and agree that this was mismatched ram. 

I want to thank everyone that contributed in helping me to at least sort this massive headache out, and it seems everything is fine. *crosses fingers*


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: NTOSKRNL.exe BSOD?*

Thank for posting back with apparent outcome.

Hope that BSOD-free status continues.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

